# Croakers



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Where Are They At In Maryland? Are They In Masses Or Sporadic When Ya Hit Them? Ive Heard Varied Reports But It Seems The Best Reports Are Coming From Virginia.anyone Have Some Good Info That We Can Use?


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Two Words*

Olympus - night


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

What buoy is the Olympus going to these days? 68 or 70? We alsways had a good night out there one the Olympus!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Last I knew it was 72A, same spot during the day he's chumming small barely legal rockfish. Captian said it was all you want once 8-9:00 hits.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Can you give directions to the olympus? and I'm asking too much for a phone number?

Thanks

damifinow fish


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Olympus*

Olympus is in Ridge MD, go to Solomons and it's about 17 more miles. Link is

www.co.saint-marys.md.us/tourism/docs/tourismstmaryfish2004.pdf


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

know this is late but, solomons is the place to be right now. (that i've done well). fish the pier from about an hour before sunset until anytime an hour afer sunrise. if you have a boat head out to the mouth of the river and you can do well during the daytime also. have been out a few times in the last couple weks and we are stil catching them up to about 16" although the smaller ones are mixing now. have been fishing 30-40 feet with bw or shrimp fb during the day and 10-20 feet at night same baits. spot are moving in also.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Good info; nice report one of the best this weeked so far


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Great Report*



crappietracker said:


> know this is late but, solomons is the place to be right now. (that i've done well). fish the pier from about an hour before sunset until anytime an hour afer sunrise. if you have a boat head out to the mouth of the river and you can do well during the daytime also. have been out a few times in the last couple weks and we are stil catching them up to about 16" although the smaller ones are mixing now. have been fishing 30-40 feet with bw or shrimp fb during the day and 10-20 feet at night same baits. spot are moving in also.


GLAD TO SEE YOU DID WELL. I NOTICED THAT YOU SAID PIER ARE YOU REFERRING TO THE PUBLIC ONE OR THE ONE @ NAVAL REC CENTER? THANKS FOR A GREAT REPORT.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*On the trail...*

MD... believe they are hit'n from the pier as well as from the boat... If you can reach it, the channel in front of the pier will definitely put you on some feesh... May head out that way sometime this week but about half hour south of the crib... Depending on the weather and how it's affected the feesh.. the bite may still be good...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Huntsman*



Huntsman said:


> MD... believe they are hit'n from the pier as well as from the boat... If you can reach it, the channel in front of the pier will definitely put you on some feesh... May head out that way sometime this week but about half hour south of the crib... Depending on the weather and how it's affected the feesh.. the bite may still be good...


IM THINKING FRIDAY NIGHT ACTION AS WELL WHAT ABOUT U  SATURDAY OFFERS MORE TIME.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> IM THINKING FRIDAY NIGHT ACTION AS WELL WHAT ABOUT U  SATURDAY OFFERS MORE TIME.


Sounds like a plan for Friday nite... but a.m..heading to AI or DE to try for some blues.. 

*Friday Tides
F 30 High 6:38 PM Low 12:21 AM (Sat) * 

May be a good time to hit that spot..


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*U Da Man*



Huntsman said:


> Sounds like a plan for Friday nite... but a.m..heading to AI or DE to try for some blues..
> 
> *Friday Tides
> F 30 High 6:38 PM Low 12:21 AM (Sat) *
> ...


CALL ME ALSO DID U SEE THE STUDY BUDDY?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> CALL ME ALSO DID U SEE THE STUDY BUDDY?


OFF DA HOOKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! And they said no poppin tents at the J.O.B... whooaaa...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Friday*

Hey Mandingo and Huntsman

I may run into either one of you on Friday. I ahve not decided If I am going to IRI for some blues or going to say local and try my luck at solomons. Will probably end up at IRI. 

Jeff


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Rotflmao*



Huntsman said:


> OFF DA HOOKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! And they said no poppin tents at the J.O.B... whooaaa...


I THINK IM GETTING AN "A" ON THAT STUDY GUIDE [email protected] TENTS AT THE J.O.B.    
ALMOST AS GOOD AS LICKATINO IM STILL LAUGHING AT THAT ONE . U R JUST RETARDED


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Fyremanjef*



fyremanjef said:


> Hey Mandingo and Huntsman
> 
> I may run into either one of you on Friday. I ahve not decided If I am going to IRI for some blues or going to say local and try my luck at solomons. Will probably end up at IRI.
> 
> Jeff


GOT SOMETHING IN PM ABOUT WEEKEND FISHING 4YA


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Jeff....*

Man the wifey pulled a 180 on me and is staying in town.. best I probably can get out of her is maybe Solomons tomorrow nite or IRI early a.m., but not all day... 

Geez.. and I thought she luv'd me...    



fyremanjef said:


> Hey Mandingo and Huntsman
> 
> I may run into either one of you on Friday. I ahve not decided If I am going to IRI for some blues or going to say local and try my luck at solomons. Will probably end up at IRI.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Will see*

i what thinking about an early am trip to OC fish the inlet or the pier but I will probably end up going inthe afternoon and fishing the bulkheads and finishing up at IRI in the evening. and back late Friday night. All depends on what time I wake up... Not like I have to be anywhere until Wednesday...

Have a safe 4th! tightlines.

jeff


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lucky you... 

I'll not see any lines in the h20 this weekend...So, good luck to ya on the bulkhead and @ the pier.


----------

